# Best way to glue headlights and taillights?



## Rns1016

I pretty much suck at gluing headlights and taillight onto my kits. I put the glue on the covers and it either shows the glue or the cement glue pulls the color and mixes and makes a mess on the lights. 

Is there a good glue that can glue the covers on without being visible or making a mess with the paint?


----------



## miniature sun

Use a tiny amount of white glue (PVA) applied with a toothpick...it dries clear and won't affect the surrounding paint or fog the clear plastic.


----------



## Rns1016

Oh okay so pretty much Elmers glue. Thank you


----------



## Tuxedo

Elmers glue works great. You might want to try thinning it with just a tiney wee bit of water. OR.............. you can by Microscale Krystal Kleer and use that. Beauty of it is you may use a little warm water and it will loosen the elmers or the K/K if you screw up and it will let the lenses fall right off and all you have to do is some clean up and start over ! Good luck


----------



## kenlee

Get a bottle of clear Tamiya paint, put the lens in place and take a small brush or toothpick and spread a drop of this around the edge. Works for me every time, doesn't fog the lens or the chrome. Of course you will want the lens pointing up so that the paint will stay around the edge of the lens as it dries.


----------



## irishtrek

Or you could try some thing fairly new Elmers _clear_ glue. Not white, but clear.


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1

a lot of great techniques 
i use goop clear for plumbing large purple tube at home depot or lowes. cost about 4.00 tube but last a long time.
to put it on have everything ready to go and test fitted.put glue on body or part and hold for a minute if you mess up its no problem wait a few minutes and just rub it off with your finger or a toothpick and start over. once it sets it will hold forever unless you want to remove it and you can take the part off without ruining your finish.fool proof.


----------



## scottnkat

Heck, Testors makes a clear parts glue that works great for the headlights as well - even if you do get it on in a spot it shouldn't be, it can be wiped up with water before it dries, and when it dries it dries clear - basically, there's lots and lots of different ways to do it


----------



## Rns1016

Thank you guys, seems like everyone has their own way.


----------



## Schwinnster

I've always heard of using the white glue, or Elmers........ cool that they have a clear now. I've never tried it yet myself, or the ones made for glueing glass, lenses, etc.

Some years ago I saw a guy's model that had blue tinted headlights and I asked him how he did that.....  If I remember correctly, he used Future tinted with food coloring. I know he used Future-- not sure about the food coloring. 

Anyhow, I figured I'd try something similar. I paint pictures, so I have acrylic paints and mediums (transparent glazes in gloss, matte, something like the Future is).








Tube of blue paint, and the acrylic medium which goes on milky, but dries clear.








I mixed a little blue with the medium/glaze then brushed it into the headlight bucket, trying to stay just at the top around the rim where the lense sits.








And there's how they look. 

Does seem all the 'white glue' types have the advantage of your being able to use water to remove them if need be....... and I suppose you could tint the 'white glue' with a color as well.


----------



## Dave621955

Now that's one tip I'll be remembering. Very nice.


----------



## irishtrek

I've heard of useing food coloring for plastic models, but I've never used it though.


----------

